# College Diet



## Crosta (Dec 8, 2005)

I was wondering if anyone has a small list of what would be best for a college students diet.  I have enough money for a decent amount of things, but was hoping someone might have some ideas of cheap and useful items to purchase.


----------



## gpearl383 (Dec 8, 2005)

Get a big meal plan and go eat.  We used to go to dinning hall and have eating contests.  We would sit there for over 2 hrs sometimes...


----------



## NinjaWizard (Dec 9, 2005)

Watch for specials on whole chicken, I buy it at 99cents/pound (canadian) wich is between 4-5$ for 2 and its good for 8 meals. Buy lots of it.
Of course chicken breast only would be better but they are also a lot more expensive.
Don't know about tuna, I hate that stuff...   :stickpoke


----------



## wolfyEVH (Dec 9, 2005)

gpearl383 said:
			
		

> Get a big meal plan and go eat.  We used to go to dinning hall and have eating contests.  We would sit there for over 2 hrs sometimes...



i agree...the big meal plan.......i dont know about eating 2000cals in one sitting however!!


----------



## healthfreak (Dec 9, 2005)

eggs are another good one. cheap also.
tuna
chicken
rice
potatoe
pasta
healthy efa's oils


----------

